# Island salad



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Okay johnnyleo11, I don't want ya to feel left out, ask, and you shall recieve, so here goes........

1 12 oz can of Spam cut into strips
1/4 cup of butter softened
1 cup firmly packed brown cugar
3 tblsp of lemon juice
1 7 oz package of rice sticke or 8 oz of angel hair pasta
6 cups of shredded cabbage or cole slaw mix
1/2 cup of chopped green onions
1 bell pepper cut into strips
1 cup of seedless green grapes halved
1 11 oz can of mandarin oranges drained
1/4 cup of toasted almonds for garnish
1/4 cup dried cranberries for garnish

Prepare the rice sticks or pasta to package directions. Meanwhile in a large skillet saute spam over medium heat until lightly browned. In a small bowl, cmbine the butter, brown sugar, and lemon juice. Add the brown sugar mixture to the spam and simmer over low heat until the spam is coated evenly with the brown sugar mixture. Keep spam warm while assembling the salad. Place the cooked rice sticks or pasta on a large serving platter. Combine the cabbage and green onions, sprinkle cabbage mixture over rice sticks or pasta. Arrange the green pepper strips and grapes over the cabbage. Top with sauted spam and madarin oranges. Garnish as desired with slivered almonds and dried cranberries.


----------

